# Cumberland River/Tailwater



## PhIsHeR GuY (Apr 14, 2005)

I posted this report in the out of state also but i figured what the heck. I was wondering if any of you guys have ever fished at this tailwater lately. I hear the water is down and that it is prime or it was i havent checked on it in a while. Now to the point do any of you guys know wat types of flies i should be trying. Are the fish everywere or are the just in holes basically?

Thanks for any information
and have a nice day


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where are you from? I live in loveland!


----------



## PhIsHeR GuY (Apr 14, 2005)

I live in Mason ohio with my mom monday-friday. THen i head over to my dads who lives in lawrencburg indiana. We have been doin alot trout fishin near a local stream that the DNR stocks and we have been fishing for steel head and trout up near michigan too. And my dad has been down to cumberland a few times but he isnt much of a fly fisherman. He is more of a hardware guy.so i need ANY tips you can give me

Thanxs


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

call me when ever! Tom is my name !


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you talking about the Brookville spillway? I think I heard that was stocked with brown trout? If so, do you do any good there? What river near Michigan do you fish in for trout steelhead? I have fished in the St.Joesph River quite a few times.


----------

